# Adding aftermarket amp to a 2001 Tahoe



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

I have a 2001 Tahoe with a factory amp. I am adding 2 aftermarket amps to it. I got all the shit installed and ran the RCA converter from the rear corner speakers. Problem is that every time I turn it up, it flutters a lot and the bass isn't as deep as it should be. I'm sure some of you have installed aftermarket amps in a early 2000's Tahoe with the factory amp. Is there a way to make is sound good without getting rid of the factory stereo? I heard I had to run the RCA adapter before the factory amp, but thought I could get away with it, guess not.  :angry:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

you should get an aftermarket CD deck. it took about 30 minutes to install and the factory speakers sounded crisper and louder. if you go this route don't forget to connect the pink wire off the second harness. that's the factory amp turn remote.


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

you need to get the signal behind the radio. The signal going to those rear pillar speakers is probably high pass.

As far as I know the radio is the same in most of those tahoe's, amplified or not, most Tahoe's in that generation have amps, but that is still the same radio that will be found in a standard cab truck. So it has full range speaker outputs at the harness. 

DC


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

go behind the radio


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Feb 13 2007, 07:43 PM~7251530
> *go behind the radio
> *


wow :0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks, everyone for your posts. I've done some reasearch and yeah, the rear pillar tweeters and subwoofer are powered by the "amp". I'm getting a signal from behind the stereo before the amp. Anybody know of a good RCA adapter on the market? Preferable something that plugs inline instead of having to splice the wires like the one I picked up that is made by Scosche (sp?) :dunno: I also plan on bypassing the amp for the door speakers (It's supposed to make the whole stock system sound better). I found a good plan and schematic at www.z71tahoe-suburban.com uffin: Anyways, only question I have now is a good RCA adapter for the stock radio, if anyone knows of one. uffin:


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

http://www.logjamelectronics.com/soundoem4a.html :0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@Feb 14 2007, 01:04 PM~7260441
> *http://www.logjamelectronics.com/soundoem4a.html  :0
> *


Thanks for the link, just ordered this from them http://www.logjamelectronics.com/pacaoemgm21a.html


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 13 2007, 07:46 PM~7251564
> *wow  :0
> *


what, you didnt know that bro!

you must be a NOOB!!! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Feb 15 2007, 11:50 AM~7268678
> *Thanks for the link, just ordered this from them http://www.logjamelectronics.com/pacaoemgm21a.html
> *


UPS just dropped it off, lets see what it looks like :cheesy: ...


----------

